# i am just sick!



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jun 22, 2007)

she was fine when i got back from my trip. the next day her eye was full of yellow gunk all draining down her cheek... it was difficult to get her to let me clean it up but long story short it appears she has punctured her eyeball. we have drops to put in to stave off infection but other than that there is nothing to do but wait and see. and she is ready to be weaned and put up for sale - so now we will have to wait on that as well. the only blessing (trying to look for the silver lining) is that it doesn't look NEAR as bad as Shawna's poor mare!


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jun 22, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]oh no, poor sweet thing




. do you have any idea how she did it? ouch! Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## minimule (Jun 22, 2007)

Isn't it weird that we've had 2 of these injuries within a month of each other? I feel for poor little Eve. At least Savannah has been around long enough to have dealt with problems before. :no: Poor baby. Give her a hug if she'll let you! Hopefully it won't be too bad.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 22, 2007)

Susan, Are you sure its a puncture? I had a filly I had only bought 2 months before and she had a horrible discharge one day, and I thought it was her eye balll too, turned out it was a ulcer behind the eyeball. Her eye prolapsed out, my one vet was going to puncture it and sew it shut, but I wanted to try to save it,so I took her to my other vet, he performed surgery and everything is great. My first vet thought she punctured her eyeball as well, but it wasnt the case. Sorry this happened, give her a great big (((hug))) and hoping for the best. Corinne


----------



## Chico (Jun 23, 2007)

Oh no, I hope Eve will be okay! Keep us updated. Good thoughts your way.

chico


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jun 23, 2007)

thanks guys... not sure what she did it on, she also had a spot in the eyebrow and below the eye, both small, right in line with the hole in her eye. and yes CeMom i am sure, when you hold her eyelids open you can SEE the hole/scratch right in the middle. i stuck the tip of a knife in my finger last week cutting cheese and Eve's eye looks quite a bit like my finger... the good news is the drops are definitely working, there is less yellow discharge all the time, and she is feeling better too because she was chasing Ellie Mae around this morning



:

but geez what do you charge for a half-blind mule??? :no:


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jun 24, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]how is Eve today? still improving i hope



: , Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## StellaLenoir (Jun 25, 2007)

My dog punctured her eye once, very visible hole and lots of pussy stuff. She was on eye meds for a few weeks and is perfectly fine now. NO vision change, and no scar. So maybe your baby will be ok in time. I know its not the same species but, just wanted to give you hope.



:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jun 25, 2007)

a little better every day Nikki... and thanks so much for the hope Stella(?) but her eye is all bluish and cloudy... we had a half-blind pony in our rescue before and his eye looked just like that



so i am pretty sure... and at least right now it is obvious that she cannot see out of it. but until she is all healed up i guess we can always hope



:


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jun 25, 2007)

Hopefully she will recover with no problems, don't you just hate it, they always find something to get into, especially when you have sold them or have them for sale.



:


----------



## tifflunn (Jun 26, 2007)

How is she doing today?


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jun 26, 2007)

still obviously no sight on that side, and the eye is still tearing, her cheek is constantly wet and i have to change out the fly mask every other day, but at least the drainage is no longer yellow and sticky! i think the pain is subsiding, she is much easier to catch and treat and last night after i finished, she stuck around for some scritches and hugs. so i sat and cried on her neck. my poor baby...


----------

